# Studio Strobes



## HeldInTheMoment (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello All!

Time for me to upgrade from Speedlights only to Strobes. I am looking for something that will work in Studio, as well as on-site with a battery kit. I have been looking at the Flashpoint 320M, but wonder if I should get more power with the Flashpoint 620M.

Is the extra power really needed in most cases?

Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 19, 2016)

It depends on your requirements.  150w/s is fine for small & home studios, but you're not going to over-power the sun, and if you're working with groups, outdoors or in a large space, it might be a little lacking.  Conversely however, for smaller spaces, single-person portraits, and such, 300 w/s is probably overkill. 

FWIW, for my most of my single person portraiture, I'm using around 300w/s divided between two heads.


----------



## HeldInTheMoment (Jul 19, 2016)

Would the Flashpoint 620M be able to over power the sun in outdoor shoots if needed?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 19, 2016)

Depending on the circumstances, but I find that I'm around the 800 - 1000 w/s mark if I really need to knock the sun down.


----------



## HeldInTheMoment (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks, I'm just trying to get the best "bang for my buck" based on  realistic needs...speed lights are just too limited


----------



## tirediron (Jul 19, 2016)

Then I would go for the 620 unless you're confined to a small space.  You can always use an ND filter or gel, but you can't get more than 100%...


----------



## HeldInTheMoment (Jul 19, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Then I would go for the 620 unless you're confined to a small space.  You can always use an ND filter or gel, but you can't get more than 100%...



Thanks, I'll plan on the 620 range...unless you think the 1220M is ultimately where I need to be...


----------



## HeldInTheMoment (Jul 19, 2016)

...even a different lighting system other than Flashpoint. I just liked their prices, reviews, and overall features.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 19, 2016)

Depending on the budget, I'd for one 320, two 620, and one 1220.  There are lots of options, but I think FP is generally regarded as very good bang for the buck.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 19, 2016)

What is your budget?  There are lots of good systems out there with various advantages for various individuals and their needs.


----------



## HeldInTheMoment (Jul 20, 2016)

I am hoping to stay under $500, but if there are better options I am always willing to save or invest more to get better shots


----------



## table1349 (Jul 20, 2016)

Depends on what options you want.  Some have built in dedicated triggers, some are fully controllable from a single location, then there are the various modifiers you may want.  Buying lights is a lot like buying a DSLR.  It's a system not just a light or lights.  

I agree with Iron on the 4 light set up wattage range.  The one thing to remember you can always power a light down, but it's impossible to get more light out of one than it's max.


----------



## HeldInTheMoment (Jul 20, 2016)

With all this in mind, does anyway NOT suggest Flashpoint? ...or are they a good lighting system?


----------



## table1349 (Jul 20, 2016)

I can't tell you about flashpoint as I have never used them.  I have heard good things about them on this forum and from people that have them.  

What I am saying is before buying I suggest you look at where you want this to go and decide if Flashpoint has the capabilities to grow where you want it to.  I don't know if it does for you or not.  Only you can decide that.  

My in studio system is an older Norman pack set.  I choose it for several reasons.  1. I got it from a retiring friend for a song.  2.  I had used pack lights for years and was willing to put up with cables strewn around running from the power supply to the heads. 3. The heads are very light compared to mono heads so things like Booms etc. didn't cost me an arm and a leg.  4. I use PW's and the system only needs one transceiver on the power supply to fire all 5 heads. 

I have 4 moonlights I use for sports shoots in certain venues.  The brand I choose not only are good units for sports, but they have built in PW receivers.  One less thing to deal with when hanging lights in the catwalk.  

Your needs I am sure are different than mine.


----------



## Don Kondra (Jul 20, 2016)

Here's another option 

Strobepro is offering 600 w/s lights with a built in power pack.  On sale right now @ $600 Cdn/$460 US.

Strobepro X600 Lithium Strobe Kit

Cheers, Don


----------

